# The Bellevue, WA Area Meet-Up (January 16, 2010--Post Meet-Up!)



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, I have decided to plan a meet up for anyone on the boards to do a meet up here since I can't seem to make it to DC.  I am thinking about doing it in the Bellevue-Kirkland-Redmond area ("eastside").  Some place like Bellevue Square or some place like that.  I would love to meet other Kindlers as I seems I live in the Kindle bubble.. I'm thinking some time in November or in January.

Nothing major, just meeting other people and get to see other K's in the wild.

This is in the preliminary stage and with help and participation I'm sure it will be great fun.  So please don't be shy.. I cannot do this on my own.

Those who have been at other meet ups have any suggestions on what worked or didn't?

Thanks!

Tris


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Good luck Tris.

I am having lunch today with two other kindle owners, if they bring their kindles maybe we can count that as a meet-up?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Absolutely counts as a meet up!  Be sure to take pictures!


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

I would love to do a meetup sometime.  My dd and I are both taking classes at Bellevue College, so I am in that area frequently although I live a little south of there (Renton).  I did a "See a Kindle..." meetup once in Factoria to show off my precious and it was a great success.

Susan


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm in Issaquah with 2 fellow Kindlers in Everett (they'd come to the Eastside if their schedules allow) and a "desperately wants a Kindle" friend down in Tacoma.  There's plenty of us in the area!

Bellevue's always a nice central location, and there's plenty of possible places to meet there.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

See the thing is picking a date...  Trying to stay away from the huge holiday rush and craziness the encompasses the month of December.  So I am leaning towards November.  I work in Factoria but is that a good location or some place more well known?  I was literally raised at Bellevue Square and it is very well known in the area but it is all up to you guys.  I can do both locations and I meet people at the giant fireplace at "The Lodge" (in front of Starbucks) a lot.  The postives with Factoria is that it's not as crowded so we would have more space and parking, but no real place to sit unless we do it at a restaurant like Red Robin.  I'm also thinking doing it during the weekend, but I might want it for a bit of a selfish reason because I will be giving one of my closest friend a K2 soon (good thing she doesn't come on this board, ha!) and she can only "come down" during the weekends.  

So what do you guys think?  I'm trying to be more affirmative on plans for this but it's such a large group of different people it's hard trying to incorporate all.  

Like I said before I am pretty open.  Thus far my main concerns is getting off of work and my birthday is next month so I get dragged of to places without much warning.

Please let me know if 1) weekend or week day works best, 2) Generally what time of day are you free, and 3) Location.  

Oh and please get the word out!!!  More people the merrier right?

Tris


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm a little odd--I actually love Bell Square during December.  It's utterly gorgeous with all the decorations, and on a weeknight, though it's crowded, it's not unbearable--especially on a Monday or Tuesday night mid-month when there are just plain fewer people shopping.  I sat at the Lodge fireplace for a good hour one night last December, sipping a peppermint mocha and people watching while my husband was picking up gifts.

I'm relatively flexible, weekdays or weekends are fine; my issue is one of health though.  I can never guarantee I'm actually going to be available on a given date, so whatever you decide, don't plan it around me.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I live in Covington and would be interested if it was on the weekend.  I usually turn into a pumpkin early on weeknights and would be more likely to be there on a Saturday or Sunday.  November is a good month for me.  
While I am not really that familiar with Bellevue or Factoria, that is what a Garmin is for.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

<one of you all should PM Harvey because (a) he's in the Seattle area and may be able to make it and (b) he can add your proposed meet-up to his master list at the top of this forum.>


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Just a quick check on responses!  Then gotta grab a quick bite to eat and run to the airport.  I am hoping to pick some dates soon but my cousin is in this weekend, so my time is a bit limited.  Grrr...doctor told me to de-stress, apparently I stress a lot without knowing that I do.  So if someone would like to help me out it would be awesome!  

Thanks for the heads up about Harvy, Ann!  I will definately send him a PM.

Gotta run!

Tris


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Got your PM - yes, I'm in Bellingham so not too, too far away. Would love to meet up! I take 405 on my way to SeaTac (a common destination for me), so Bellevue Square would work for me.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Why don't you set up a poll, that way you can figure out easier the various options.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion Anju, I was about to do that once I took a look at my calendar.  But it's up there...ugh, finally.   Now people, please vote!

Unless anyone has any objections: the location will be at Bellevue Square Mall because it is easier to find AND it's more well known.

Thanks everyone!  I'm really anxious to get this ball rollin'! 

Tris


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll be out of town the other two dates, so voted for Jan 16. We'll see what works best for the majority. Thanks for organizing this, Tris!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Just bumping it up!

Tris


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

OK, I voted.  Since Nov 21 isn't the best for me, I am OK for either of the Jan dates.  Since the 16th worked for Harvey, I went for that.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello to the Pacific Northwest.  I just moved to Marysville from San Diego 3 weeks ago.  I would love to meet new people and talk Kindle.  Count me in for the 16th.  I have no Idea where the mall is but I stayed in Bellvue when I was house hunting so I should be able to find it with the GPS.  The 16th of January works great for me.  Did anyone mention a time?


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Yea, more people are voting!  I love voting, but I love election days...yes, I am a huge nerd/geek whatever.  But seriously this cannot get done without you WA folks!  So please vote!    Spread the word as more people the merrier!  Can you tell I used to be involved in campaigns?

so far it seems January 16th is winning, but there doesn't seem to be anyone contesting it...thus far.

Marguarite, welcome to WA...where coffee and rain fall freely.  Where being a Tree-Hugger is a cool term, and wearing such clothings made by outdoor equipment companies such as REI, The Northface, and Pategonia is the norm.. Bellevue Square is right in downtown, and very popular.  It is really close to 520 bridge that will take you to downtown Seattle.  My friend who lives very close to Marysville likes to say "just follow the masses" because nearly all of the cars and traffic is at or towards the mall.  I even think there is a sign if you go down 405...  I have yet to put a time to the meeting yet as I am thinking getting everyone agreeing on the date first would be best.  Then go on from there...

So thanks to those who voted!

Tris


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome.  So far I love it here.  There is something so soul soothing about so much green


----------



## merlin7676 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi there. I'm in Everett...I usually only frequent the talk kindle or book section of the forum but I decided to just "browse" tonight...good thing I did. I voted for january 16(after the holidays) as well. Early weekend would work best for me but I can probably make anytime as long as not late on weekday as I have to drive to redmond early mornings for work. Not sure where Bellevue square is exactly but I can find it as well.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

This is so cool!  I only wish more people knew this posting existed...  I am not closing the poll just yet so that I could get as many votes as possible.  Or perhaps I am asking for too much.

Since a a good group of you guys don't know where Bellevue Square I will try to find their website and post directions.  Once you get down here on 405, it is really simple.

I hope everyone has a wonderful and safe Halloween!

Tris


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I haven't voted yet.  Nobody has mentioned time of day.  I'm busy the morning of January 16 with my real life book group, but after 12:30 should be OK.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

You just know I gotta bump it up!

Tris


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Y'all are going to have a blast meeting up!  We love our DC meetups.  It is SO cool to meet some of the people we know online!

Betsy


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Y'all are going to have a blast meeting up! We love our DC meetups. It is SO cool to meet some of the people we know online!
> 
> Betsy


Oh I am totally hoping so Betsy! Since I kept missing the ones in the DC, I had to do something.. Though I will make it to on of the DC meet ups sometime! I try to go aleast once a year (even though my family in Denver get annoyed I don't see them enough but I travel clear across the country to go to DC)...so who knows. I am already making plans forthe next trip and I went like last month! What can I say DC meshes with me well...oh dear is that a good or bad thing? Hmmm... 

But hey we have to do something in the land where Amazon and the Kindle began right? It would be sad not too.

Okay I'm acting a bit wierd, perhaps because I really haven't eatten anyhing at all today...wait does orange juice count? 

Tris

Yea, today is election day here in WA! I hope you all who reside here voted!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Bumping so people won't miss it. 

thinking about closing the poll in a couple of weeks now...

Tris


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Bumping...


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Okay everyone who have yet to vote on the dates, be sure to do it by 11/22/2009 or else forever hold your peace!

Next is to figure out times in which I will post another poll.  However knowing that it is a weekend, been leaning towards afternoon to evening.  I like to sleep in a bit.

Tris


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Tris said:


> Next is to figure out times in which I will post another poll. However knowing that it is a weekend, been leaning towards afternoon to evening. I like to sleep in a bit.


Later in the day works for me.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Just making my daily bump so people can see...

Geemont, I hear ya on the time issue and have kept in mind.  I think you will be fine as I am not going to make it in the morning.  Com'on people it's the weekend, let me sleep!

Tris


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I will try to get there in January.  Until then my life is wild.  I live just East of Seattle, near to Bellevue.  Can't make it before the first of the year.  My oldest son has been gone for a year and is coming home next week.  Also my mom is arriving next week.  She lives with us during the winter months.  Plus we have 2 birthdays we need to have before Christmas.  So my time is limited.

There is also the fact that I don't have a kindle. maybe by then I will have my own.  I got my mother one.  Just waiting for her to get here to give it to her.          However I am having so much fun with it I don't really want to give it to her now.  Sigh...  Hopefully I will get one for myself.  

So now that I have rambled on.  I will state again.  I would love to have a meet up.  When It is decided I will try to get there.

Rie142
Marie


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi there Marie!

Did you vote on the date yet?  It is the best way to make sure your voice is heard.  So far it still looks like January 16th is on top, so if you can't make it before the 1st, I am sure you are going to be okay.  Hence, I didn't make any dates in December because it is a really wild month for many different reasons for a lot of people. 

I had a semi-similar problem that you had.  I bought one of my best friends a K2, but I was also waiting for my K2I to be delievered.  I was so tempted to bust the K2 for my friend out of the box it drove me insane!  I was really pushing her to come visit so she would take it away from me!  It was like a scene from "The Lord of the Ring", "me wants it!"

Tris


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Tris,  Yes I did vote.    LOL    I have been having lots of fun with my mom's Kindle.  I had to learn how to use it so I could show her right!!      I am hoping that someone gets me one for Christmas or for my birthday in January.    LOL  

I will try to get there.    Maybe I will even bring my mom if she wants to come.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Marie!

I think it would be cool if your mother came!  More the merrier right?  I would love to have a estimate of how many people were actually coming...  I am hoping that there are some people out there who just haven't posted here or "hiding".

I am always excited to hear about people who are coming!

Tris


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Exhausted to no end...but I must bump this up...


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Last call everyone!

Tris


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Did we ever decide on a time?


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Last chance as I will close the poll at 9pm! 

Then we can discuss what time it will start. 

Thanks!

Tris


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Oops, went a little later than I thought!  Sorry trying to train a new 5 month old puppy has been taking all of my attention lately.

Now we can talk about time of day as it is official, January 16, 2010 as our offically meet up date!  Yea!

I was thinking late afternoon?

Tris


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

that should work for me


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I think I can make it.  Life got a little hectic for me.  My mom is here for the winter and my oldest son just came home after working on a cruise ship for the last year.    So I will try to make it with my mom if I can schedule it around getting everyone where they need to go.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I'm good with just about any time.  Afternoon sounds great.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

How about 1:00 PM? I've got prior obligations until 11:00 or 11:30 AM down in Lakewood.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

1pm sounds good, does anyone have any other thoughts?

Tris


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Anyone?  Hey, this might be easier than I thought!   If no one seriously has no objections in the next few days, we are going to stay with 1pm.

Any one out there?

Tris


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

1pm works so far for me.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

1 PM works for me!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I am wondering for those who are coming from far away is it cool to have it at 1pm or should we push it to 2pm to give people some "breathing room".?

Tris


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

1 PM is better on my end; looks like DH's company scheduled their "post holiday" holiday party for...you guessed it....the evening of the 16th.  In Seattle, rather than Bellevue.  Twits.

So I may not make it to this get-together.   But I'm keeping it on my calendar & will definitely try!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Aw, VictoriaP that sucks!  I think it is a bit odd to schedule a holiday party all the way in January, but I guess there is a reason why...right?

So since I haven't heard any complaints these past few days or so, it seems that 1pm has been agreed upon.  I will PM Harvey to let him know to post that one the Kindle Meet-Up sticky.

I accept Amazon gift certs as payment for planning and your arrival to the meet-up thanks...ha-ha, just joking!

Tris


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi all, 

Just saw this tread. I live at the southern end of Tacoma, parkland area but they still call us Tacoma. Anyway that day and 1pm works for me as well. Its a three day holiday weekend so I can take a break in studies!

Theresam


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Okay everyone!  I have an address for the Starbucks at Bellevue Square mall.  It is the only Starbucks at the mall (unless they added another one in the past month or so), but it is right next to P.F. Chang's restaurant and on the same side as the gigantic Crate and Barrel store.  There is a large fireplace in between the Starbucks and P.F. Chang's restaurant with couches, so I thought we could all meet there at first and move, if we have to, later. 

The address is:

545 Bellevue Square
Bellevue, WA 98004

Tris


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Okay, let me correct myself a bit.  The location is still the same but apparently there is another Starbucks in the mall that JUST opened a few days ago on the 2nd floor.  The address should still work and if you map search asks if it is SE or NE, go with the NE.  So please go
to
the one in the portion of the mall called "The Lodge" right next to P.F. Chang's and Crate and Barrel.

Thanks!

Tris


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Tris said:


> Aw, VictoriaP that sucks! I think it is a bit odd to schedule a holiday party all the way in January, but I guess there is a reason why...right?
> 
> Tris


LOL--yes, it's about 2/3 cheaper to schedule a "winter" party than to schedule one in December. If you're talking 200+ people, it's also a heck of a lot easier--most companies in the area have to schedule their holiday parties back in Feb-Mar timeframe, because everyone and their dog wants a Friday or Saturday party in December, and competition for the best sites gets pretty ugly. I used to work on our divisional party--1500-2000 people--and it took 20 of us to get those nailed. The dates were usually set right after the first of the year, because when you're dealing with an event that big, you're limited on *where* you can go as well as *when* it can be accommodated. DH's company as a whole isn't as large as the division I worked for, and they sure as heck don't have the budget we did, so they've learned to be a bit more flexible. This is the second or third year they've done a January event, and it's gone a lot more smoothly than when it was held in December.

But yeesh--exactly ONE thing scheduled in the next two months, and it has to be on the 16th!!!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I guess that makes sense, but it still sounds a bit funny.  I remember the last few jobs I've had planned holiday parties back at in January, before the year is a few weeks old!  But at my current job has done away with the large holiday party due to costs, even though I think we are doing extremely well right now, but my group of 6 are doing two things.  1) Adult showing of "New Moon" at a theater which only allows people 21 and above as they serve alcohol, and 2) going to a fancy restaurant in downtown were one of the contestants of Top Chef owns and operates a restaurant (my whole team loves that show).  When this will all happen, beats me as I was told that was what we are doing.

Tris


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Tris said:


> I guess that makes sense, but it still sounds a bit funny. I remember the last few jobs I've had planned holiday parties back at in January, before the year is a few weeks old! But at my current job has done away with the large holiday party due to costs, even though I think we are doing extremely well right now, but my group of 6 are doing two things. 1) Adult showing of "New Moon" at a theater which only allows people 21 and above as they serve alcohol, and 2) going to a fancy restaurant in downtown were one of the contestants of Top Chef owns and operates a restaurant (my whole team loves that show). When this will all happen, beats me as I was told that was what we are doing.
> 
> Tris


OK so i just moved to washington. Where can I find these things? I love Top Chef and alcohol at the movies? What a concept.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Remember to save the dates everyone!  I know it's been a long time ago since we spoke on this, but it is finally January 2010!

Tris


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Drats! I just found this Board....my Kindle arrives next week. I live in Wenatchee, and weather permitting, would enjoy a jaunt to Bell Square. However, the 16th is the only Sat date I can't make it. Please let me know of any other meetups you schedule.  Jane


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Aw, Jane...  So sorry you can't make it!  It was on the meet-up sticky posting at the top of this portion of the board for a ling time so I didn't think I would have to continually bump up my post for reminders.  I'm sure that this won't be the last one!  

Tris


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Bumping...


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I am still in for that date!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Bumping up the reminder!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I'll be there!  I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I should be there.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll be there, too. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Yea!  I don't really know what goes on and don't really know what to expect...but I am getting excited.

I can't believe it's almost here!

Tris


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tris said:


> Yea! I don't really know what goes on . . . . . . .


Sit. . .eat/drink. . .talk. . . .show off Kindles. . .and related paraphernalia. . . .TAKE PICTURES. . .(we forgot that step at the last DC area meet)

Enjoy!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

These meet-ups are very hit-and-miss... I recommend keeping your expectations low. If one other person shows up with a kindle, consider it a success. If no one shows up, just enjoy your Kindle and a cup of coffee! 

(P.S. I will be there.)


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

I've been off the boards for quite a while - but dropped in to see if I missed the meeting.  I'm so glad the date hasn't passed yet.  I hope to be there.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I am just bumping this.  I will be there!  

545 Bellevue Square
Bellevue, WA 98004

The lower level starbucks  

1 p.m. on Saturday


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm so excited for your meet tomorrow.  As Ann said, please don't forget pictures.  
Pictures of the members.  
Pictures of the Kindles.
Pictures of the covers.  
Thank you in advance, and have fun.
deb


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Bumping because it's tomorrow!

Tris


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Still planning to make it, even if it's just for a few minutes since I've got to get some things together for DH's office party.  But heck, if Harvey can come down from Bellingham, I'm going to feel guilty if I can't make it in from 15 minutes away.  LOL

I'll be the one with the sandy vintage Noreve.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This is exciting.
Can't wait for a report and hopefully pics.
KB meets are really coo.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Um, anyone bring a camera?  Mine is unaccessible...my brother has had it since October..

I will be the shorty in the greenish cargo jacket...

Tris


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes I have a camera. We'll be leaving for Bellevue in a bit. See you at 1pm at Starbucks!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Remember all!  Look for the Starbucks by the gigantic Crate & Barel store (it's like 2-3 stories tall and hard to miss).  If you are by Starbucks and see it across the street, you are not at the right place.  Ask anyone where the Lodge is or Crate & Barel and they should be able to direct you easily.  It's on the ground floor and the Lodge is somewhat detached from the main mall, but connected by the parking garage.  Parking is free, but it is a bit of an annoyance during weekends...if you don't care, the higher you go the more open.

The gigantic fireplace is inbetween P.F. Changs restaurant and Starbucks...hopefully people can find it easily!

Tris


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

It was great seeing you all today.  It's wonderful to put a face to the name.  Thanks again Tris for setting it up.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

That was fun to meet in Bellevue today - thanks everybody! We had nine Kindle owners there, including a brief appearance from my wife "KindleWidow". Pictured below is SusanM, Lisa (aka _Tripp_), Marguerite, Cheryl, Greg (aka _Geemont_), and me. And, in the photo on the right, our our organizer Tris, with her friend and fellow Kindler Meghan.

















This was a well-enabled group, with some nice DecalGirl skins present, as well as covers from Oberon and M-Edge. I also brought my new cover from Speck to show around. There were a couple of Kindle 1s, several Kindle 2's, and my Kindle DX, so it was a good chance to see the whole line-up of Kindle readers.










Cheryl brought a beautiful hand-made carrying bag that she made for her Kindle. I wish I'd gotten a better shot of it.. it looked like she could go into that line of business.

















We ended the meet-up with a drawing for a $25 Amazon gift card, which SusanM won. Thanks for coming, everyone - and thanks to Tris for organizing this. It was fun to put some faces to some fellow KindleBoarders!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I had a great time.  It was nice meeting everyone and Kindle share.  Thanks for setting this up, Tris.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Aw, Tripp and Havey, thanks, but I really didn't do anything.  I just brought up the suggestion.  Now I'm all thinking about the next one as this one was fun!  Though I wish I could have heard things a bit better down on your end of the table as we kind split into two different conversations.  

Now, I am hoping my friend Megan will finally sign into the boards...

It definately great to meet you all!  Put some faces and personalities to those posts.  I was suprised by the turn out, as I was expecting a few people.  I promise I will not be so late to the next one!

Oh dear, now my brains churning for the next one.  March or April anyone?  Ha-ha!

Tris

P.S. Glad you guys brought the cameras!  Oh Harvey saw that you did an interview with Lend Edgerly, how was your meeting?  Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Another meet up would be great.  I will be out of town the end of April, but otherwise, any other time will work for me.

I wish we could have heard more also.  The group was so big it kind of split up.  Maybe we will have to play "musical" chairs next time


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey Tripp which Karen McQuestion book were you talking about at the meet up?  I'm taking a look at the moment, and I didn't get a chance to write it down or check it out as my Kindle was trying to connect to the Kindle store when I just turned on the WN.

See Harvey, I do a bit of both ways when shopping on the store.  I turn on my WN usually every other day, and inbetween when I am home I use my iPod.  Though I don't understand why there are no prices via WN.  Go figure.

Tris


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

There are two books that I enjoyed.  The one that she had optioned for a movie is "A Scattered Life".  The other one is "Favorite".  If you get one of these, let me know how you like it.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ahhhh! I am so sorry I had to miss the meet-up. I am over here in Wenatchee and it just wasn't a good day to try the passes. I am definately in for a Spring meet-up, so keep me posted.  Jane


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

I had a wonderful time meeting other Kindle lovers and and on top of that, I won the drawing.  

I would love to get together again - I thought the meeting spot worked out well for most of the attendees.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Susan, on the way back we took your recommendation and went to Marymoor dog park in Redmond. That place is like Disneyland for dogs... we loved it. We covered a small portion of the 44 acres. Raney is a swimmer so she made good use of the "beach areas" around the creek. 

I guess that's the type of dog park you get when Microsoft is in your town's tax base.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I didn't get to come.  I am so sad...    I was sick and so was my mom.  DARN    Hopefully I can come to the next one.  Keep me informed.      I am sure you are all glad that I stayed away with my horrible sore throat.


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

Harvey said:


> ^ Susan, on the way back we took your recommendation and went to Marymoor dog park in Redmond. That place is like Disneyland for dogs... we loved it. We covered a small portion of the 44 acres. Raney is a swimmer so she made good use of the "beach areas" around the creek.


Marymoor is a great place to go with dogs - I'm glad you got a chance to try it out. It is much easier to travel with dogs when they are worn out! I hope the weather is just a little nicer the next time you guys visit.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

It was great meeting everyone.  A springtime meeting sounds like a good idea.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you for the pictures.  It looks like you guys had a really great time.
deb


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

drenee said:


> Thank you for the pictures. It looks like you guys had a really great time.
> deb


It really does, and I'm sorry I missed it! Bad flare up Saturday morning meant everything that day went by the wayside. I was so bummed not to be there!

That said, a spring get together would be fabulous. How well did the location work for everyone?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

A lot of people drove from out of town... but I think the location was really good. And the time of day, too... Starbucks was not too busy.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey all, 

So I'm guessing by the responses thus far...are we in agreement to keep the same location?

Tris


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

It works for me.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

If I actually get to come this next time I think the Starbucks is a good spot.  I even know where it is.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Anyone else have any suggestions?

Tris


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

It was really central considering where everyone was coming from.


----------

